# Buying a used Eheim 2213 - what to look for?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm hopefully going to be picking up a used Eheim 2213 this weekend. Is there anything that I should check for to ensure it is in working condition?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice choice'  I've had many of them,make sure it comes with the isolation valves for the supply and return, have a look at the o-ring make sure it's in good condition, pull out the impeller and check the condition of the shaft and the impeller itself and of course check the over all condition as to cracks etc. These are great filters and very quiet too.
Hope this helps


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! I set it up last night and after a nightmare trying to prime the damn thing, it works great!

Three questions for you (or anyone reading this) : 

HOW THE HECK do you prime this thing???

Is there any benefit to replacing the hosing with "proper Eheim" hosing? Or would whatever Home Depot carries be sufficient? The hosing that came with it is very stiff and doesn't fit my tank area.

Is there an easy way to plumb the CO2 line into this thing? Maybe in the intake line? I've heard that it produces good diffusion results if it is shoved through a canister filter but I also worry that the CO2 bubbles would cause noise in the filter.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Fill the canister and put the head on, turn it on and it should spit and thump a bit and then start running smooth, I have had to tilt the main canister while it's running to get it going sometimes, I have always used proper eheim hose, but I suppose you could use HD stuff as long as the size is correct. I understand that the co2 inline diffuser goes in the tank return line. Check with J&L on where to install it. I'm going to do co2 in my Osaka 155 when I set it up and I was planning on using a inline diffuser, so let me know what they say as to where it should be installed. I'm a total co2 newbie. Maybe some co2 experts will chime in with this question.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

It is done frequently however I would not suggest running CO2 into a canister intake. Always on the return. For a CO2 "noob" you nailed it. While there is a good deal of diffusion in the water running off the intake you canister is liable to burp gas from time to time which is hard on it. Second to that, and a real concern is that CO2 is a rather corosive gas for the gaskets inside canister filters. This I learned the hard way. There are some very very effecient inline diffusers/reactors out there. Best of luck


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I found for canister filters that are hard to prime, I stick a Maxijet powerhead into the intake hose & plug both units in. The MJ fills the canister with water and jumpstarts the filter.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of a place where i can purchase the metal locks for this kind of filter


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I find harder to find eheim parts from big als online:

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/catalogsearch/result/?q=eheim+parts


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
Looks as if I'll be picking up either an inline heater or diffuser at King Ed Pets on a gift card and getting the rest (hosing and glass lily pipes) from the American Amazon shipped to a Postal Depot just across the border.

My tank sits next to my computer so currently I have old and stiff tubing draped across the front side of my computer monitors. It will be nice to have it all cleaned up...

I have an old powerhead lying around that I'll see about using next time it needs priming. Shortening the tubing may also help - it came with some really long sections of hose that I didn't consider cutting down before getting it going...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Check out Amazon.ca I'm sure hoses etc. are available and get it delivered to your home.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Its far more expensive and some things I couldn't find 
For example the hosing is ~$40 for 10ft instead of ~$13.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, have a 2213-2215 model kicking around for parts. The impeller and components need changing hence why it ain't running right now. If u need anything drop me a pm



Bunny said:


> Its far more expensive and some things I couldn't find
> For example the hosing is ~$40 for 10ft instead of ~$13.


----------

